# Tojiro DP3 Chef's and utility knife



## Zox (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello!

I would like to buy a Chef knife ( 18 cm ) and one more smaller one which will 
replace paring and utility knife.( if thats a good idea ?) I have found on the youtube: Burrfection really likes: Enso HD Prep Knife, 5.5"
but the problem is that Enso is very hard to get in Europe.. at least I cannot find it.

I will use it for home purpose. At first I wanted to buy biger Chef knife 21 cm but after some reading 
I have discovered that for the home use is better to have smaller Cheff knife, ( 18 cm or smaller ).

The first knife I want to buy is Tojiro DP3 18cm - approx 90 euro( https://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/pt/-tojiro-dp-3-layers-chefs-knife-18cm.htm )

The second was Enso HD prep but its wasnt available in europe so I thought Tojiro DP 3 layers Chefs Knife 12cm will be ok

(https://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/pt/-tojiro-dp-3-layers-chefs-knife-12cm.htm) (I dont know why its written Chefs knife on knivesandtools ).

I also like Wusthof classic ikon: (https://www.knivesandtools.de/de/pt/-wusthof-classic-ikon-creme-spickmesser-12-cm-1040430412.htm)

Is it possible to find something better in this price range ( 100-150 euro.)?
If you can give me some other ideas I will be gratefull.

ps I have discovered masamoto VG chefs knife 18cm ( about 150 euro ) but its unavailable.
https://www.masamotochefknives.com/product/masamoto-vg-chef-knife/

Greetings


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Just a few remarks. A chef's knife is going your main one for 90% of the tasks. 180mm is very short. Unless you have a 240 or 270 slicer for e.g. cabbage there's a problem. Besides, be aware that the contact area with the board is very short. Upswing at the tip and the heel being about the same, a 240mm has at least the double contact area, resulting in a much better edge retention. A Japanese 210 or 240 doesn't feel as massive as a German one. You get used very quickly to a larger knive. Seen a lot of people going from 210 to 240. Never going back.
If you're going to use a parer on the board, for the same reason, it will rapidly dull. Consider a 150 or 180 petty instead. 
I would have a look at JCK, japanesechefsknife.com 
The Misono 440 is an interesting line. 
See Burrfection as a marketing machine. Forget all about it. 
Tojiro DP are decent knives. A bit expensive in Europe. If you were to go with knivesandtools.*, compare their UK prices with the ones on their German or Dutch sites. 
Any idea how you're going to maintain your knives? Japanese knives require stone sharpening, and most "professionals" use powered equipment, which is a very poor idea.
The very few that do apply stone sharpening will charge accordingly. Something like €25 with a very well maintained chef's. Add shipping costs and you get an idea.


----------



## Zox (Aug 13, 2020)

Thank you for your response.

I have been suspicious about the knives lenght so now its much clearer.
I'm glad that you make a point about that. ( 21 and 15 cm ).

For maintaining the knives I have considered to buy Naniwa 400 1000 3000 professional set and do it by myself.
( have never done it ).

So about the knives...

I have two options:

1) I have found that I can get Tojiro DP3 21 and 15 cm for about 160 euros (with shipping costs).


2) Or I can buy Misono 440 line as you have suggested. 

Gyuto, 21 cm andPetty 15cm, all together about 230 euro ( which is good price ) but with 30 procent tax and shipping = 315 euro.

If there is no tax I will buy them instantly but with this tax I dont know ? :
is there any better deal in knives and tools ?

ps 

I have been watching for JCK natures blue cloud ( but there is no left handed knife ).
JCK original basic 210 is now 85 euro ( also no left handed knife ) vg1 ,( I think vg10 is better )
Carbonext dont want because of the possible rust.. it seems your choice of Misono 440 is the best considering JCK.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

I might have overlooked that you're a left-handed. Expect any Japanese knife to be more or less right-biased. Right side convex, left one at least flatter if not deadly flat, edge off-centered to the left. This, whatever a retailer may tell you. Even a so-called symmetric edge is hardly a solution as the produce will stick on the left side.
Misono and Masahiro make blades with an inverted geometry. Left side convex, right one flat, edge off-centered to the right.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

The Tojiro DP line is great, especially for the money. As a left hander you shouldn't have any problem with them. The shortest I'd go is 210 and honestly I no longer own anything shorter than a 240.


----------



## Zox (Aug 13, 2020)

phaedrus said:


> The Tojiro DP line is great, especially for the money. As a left hander you shouldn't have any problem with them. The shortest I'd go is 210 and honestly I no longer own anything shorter than a 240.


Hello,

I really wanted to buy some of the collection from JCK ( they are highly recommended everywhere ) but it costs double when I import from Japan comparing it with Tojiro from Europe.
(I could buy 2 more knifes for the difference and I dont think JCK is double better then Tojiro's ).

So If I buy Gyuto 21 and utility 15cm, will it be a good idea to buy a slicer knife also, 18cm? (or I can do slicing with a Chefs knife?) 
and to also buy one small paring knife ?

Or to replace utility with slicer knife and but one small paring knife?

ps

there is a Torijo DAMASCUS (Chefs 21cm) on discount should I go for it versus DP3 ?


----------

